# Plant after lime



## Jenny1hill (4 mo ago)

How many weeks after lime applied to field do I apply grass seed


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

I would plant anytime you have good conditions .

the lime should not hurt the seed


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I agree


----------



## Jenny1hill (4 mo ago)

Thank you for info. Found out soil ph is 6.4. So lime not needed I guess. When should fertilizer be applied in relation to the seed?


----------



## Jenny1hill (4 mo ago)

Jenny1hill said:


> Thank you for info. Found out soil ph is 6.4. So lime not needed I guess. When should fertilizer be applied in relation to the seed?


What is a good one to use


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

after your grass is well started you could spread some urea


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Jenny1hill said:


> What is a good one to use


Whatever you soil test says you need.


----------

